# 똥끝이 타다



## slowlikemolasses

How close would you like someone to be with you before you would feel comfortable hearing them use the phrase 똥끝이 타다?


----------



## Kross

slowlikemolasses said:


> How close would you like someone to be with you before you would feel comfortable hearing them use the phrase 똥끝이 타다?


 Personally I have heard and used 똥줄이 탄다 much more than 똥끝이 탄다 although Both of them have the same meaning, 'to get anxious'. Either of them is more used in informal settings such as among close friends or acquaintances of similar ages.


----------



## ashitano

Very close. 
For example, I can't and wouldn't use this phrase to my boss. He or she would consider me so rude and strange. But If I worked with him or her more than 2 or 3 years and we are so close like any other close friends, I would be able to use this. 
But personally I don't use this phrase even to my co-workers, close friends and family members. And people around me don't use this so often.


----------



## jakartaman

똥줄 타다 is a common slang phrase. It's never 똥끝이 탄다--though it sounds hillarious  As Kross said, it means "get very anxious or antzy." If it is used by a foreigner, it will definitely crack up a Korean. The term itself is somewhat funny. You use it among close friends. You may use it when your happy parents or boss is around but it shouldn't be directed toward them.


----------



## vientito

Just how close in meaning is this to 애타다?


----------



## Kross

vientito said:


> Just how close in meaning is this to 애타다?


In my view they have the almost same meaning. So they are interchangeable. But there is a difference in usage. We usually don’t use 똥줄 타다 in a formal and polite setting, but in a casual and informal setting. As for 애가 타다, it is generally spoken in a formal and polite setting.


----------

